# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Little Mo/Dr Oliver Cousins

## Lennie

*Little Mo/Dr Oliver Cousins*

Been reading my soap magazines this week â and it suggest that maybe Little Mo and the New Doc get together

It would be nice to see Little Mo with a nice guy like the Doc - i am looking forward to this

*Inside Soap*
Article on Little Mo leaving â there is abit that says:
But with Little Mo soon to strike up a romance with the hunky new doctor, Oliver Cousins, could she be set to drive off into the romantic sunset, just like her sister, Kat?

*Also in the upcoming episode (All About Soap Spoilers)*
From the article about him (Just the Little Mo/Doc bits)

He annoys Little Mo straightaway by giving her advice about Freddie in the cafÃ©, she doesnât realize heâs a doctor, and tells him to mind hid own business.

Dot takes a casserole to his house to apologise for driving into him earlier, but he answers the door in a towel, sheâs so embarrassed she puts the casserole on the step and leaves, he goes to get it and the door closes behind him â with his towel trapped inside! Heâs stuck there half â naked until Little Mo arrives then she refuses to help him!

Big Mo helps him out!

 :Lol:

----------


## dragoneye454

lol. That sounds hilarious. I'm sure Big Mo jumped at the chance knowing what she's like.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

Even though I have gone off her as a character after the Alfie/Mo thing, I guess it would be nice to see her with the new doctor. She had a nice bloke in Billy but circumstances, or rather Graham, destroyed that so I think she could do with a nice guy to get together with again.

----------


## crazygirl

little mo and a doctor would be so sweet

----------


## Jojo

Little Mo falls in love very quickly though doesnt she?!  One minute she loves Billy, then she loves Alfie and wants to spend the rest of her life with him, then he goes back to Kat and within a couple of weeks, Mo has decided that its Billy that she really loves and when he then doesn't reciprocate her feelings and he himself after waiting for ages, falls for Honey, she now falls for the new doctor....crikey, I'm starting to lose count (and have lost all interest in her character I am sad to say)

----------


## eastenders mad

if they do get to together it won't last long cause little Mo is going

----------


## kayla05

I hope they get together, i want little mo to find someone else.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He can give her all the _care and attention_ she needs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dddMac1

woould be great if she did find another nice guy like the doctor after Billy

----------


## JustJodi

*Boy that is a step up for lil Mo a doctor??? whoa  .. well that will be interesting*

----------


## Jada-GDR

isnt little mo leaving soon?

----------


## the_watts_rule

That's sounds good.

----------


## Kim

> isnt little mo leaving soon?



I think she films her final scenes in april so will be on screen till at least june. This sounds great  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> Little Mo falls in love very quickly though doesnt she?! One minute she loves Billy, then she loves Alfie and wants to spend the rest of her life with him, then he goes back to Kat and within a couple of weeks, Mo has decided that its Billy that she really loves and when he then doesn't reciprocate her feelings and he himself after waiting for ages, falls for Honey, she now falls for the new doctor....crikey, I'm starting to lose count (and have lost all interest in her character I am sad to say)


*I loved her character after she learned how to STAND UP for herself..now I am not even sure I reconize her character any more *

----------


## Florijo

They ruined Mo's character the minute they came up with the crappy rape storyline as a way of writing Kacey out of the soap because she was pregnant. She had to be written out for a while but the rape storyline with Graham was just stupid. I could never believe that she could be so naive about a man after everything that happened with Trevor, yet she was and it annoyed me no end as she turned back into victim mode again.

----------


## tammyy2j

> They ruined Mo's character the minute they came up with the crappy rape storyline as a way of writing Kacey out of the soap because she was pregnant. She had to be written out for a while but the rape storyline with Graham was just stupid. I could never believe that she could be so naive about a man after everything that happened with Trevor, yet she was and it annoyed me no end as she turned back into victim mode again.


I think they ruined her character by putting her with Alfie. I have heard that Dawn also goes after the Doctor.

----------


## di marco

> I think they ruined her character by putting her with Alfie. I have heard that Dawn also goes after the Doctor.


dawn seems like the sort of person who would go after anyone so im not surprised!

----------


## Florijo

I remember ages ago reading that Dawn was to go after Phil, I wonder if that will ever happen.   :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> I have heard that Dawn also goes after the Doctor.


Do you think they'll be the next Kat and Anthony?!

----------


## Lennie

I thought the doctor doesnt take much interest in Dawn???

----------


## xStephaniex

ohhhh we need a new hunky doc on the square  :Stick Out Tongue:  - and hands off little mo !! hes actually quite fit so im in there u no  :Stick Out Tongue:  - nah ok you can have him since as you not got billy no more  :Sad:  - sounds a good entrance into the square naked lol.

----------


## Kim

Naked???? Have I missed something here??? Still haven't reached 1000 I see Steff, lol.

----------


## tammyy2j

The actor Tom Ellis who plays the new doctor is engaged to Tazmin Outwaithe who played Mel in Eastenders.

He looks really fit and young and i don't him and Little Mo would look well together. Anyone know when she is leaving?

----------


## eastenders mad

probably soon i hope lol

----------


## Kim

> The actor Tom Ellis who plays the new doctor is engaged to Tazmin Outwaithe who played Mel in Eastenders.
> 
> He looks really fit and young and i don't him and Little Mo would look well together. Anyone know when she is leaving?


She'll be on screens until sometime in April.

----------


## Lennie

So do they have chemistry???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Well they didn't get off to the best of starts, and I don't think she appreciated seeing him on his doorstep in nothing but a towel lol

----------


## kayla05

Lol, he's wel nic
500th post!! yey

----------


## Meh

> Lol, he's wel nic
> 500th post!! yey


Please watch the text talk. You've received an alert.

----------


## Bree

i really like the new doctor i think he will be a funny charcter and he is also cute  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eastenders mad

he looks like gethin off blue peter.
THat was a good start though.

----------


## Bree

do you know now i think about it he dose look like gethin off of blue peter

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think he is really funny aswell how he just got locked out the house and mo found him and he had to loose the towel i could not stop laughing and what is this thing we have to do 50 characters each time we put some thing on

----------


## Bree

i loved him locking himself out last night i thought he was real funny and h seem a nice guy

----------


## Bryan

> i think he is really funny aswell how he just got locked out the house and mo found him and he had to loose the towel i could not stop laughing and what is this thing we have to do 50 characters each time we put some thing on


it prevents the "yeah i no" "ennit" "i agree" "lol" posts that count as spamming, we only want people to post constructive and necessary posts

by doing what you have done, wasting characters just to post as youve just done, is against the rules...

but you will be let off for this one time

----------


## lilacangel

i read somewhere that the doctor gets together with dawn. not sure if its true!

----------


## Bree

well i hope she dose so that she stays away from jake i dont think they go well togther but i think the doc and dawn will go well togther

----------


## Tannie

> well i hope she dose so that she stays away from jake i dont think they go well togther but i think the doc and dawn will go well togther


Me to and she can leave Jake for when Chrissie gets out but only if she does get out and if they want to get back together again and they do suit each other.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Little Mo and the doctor might get together as apparently the doctor only has a five month contract with Eastenders and Little Mo is leaving soon so they may become a couple and leave together  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

ohh well i dont know whos better for him dawn or mo i think dawn cause shes younger then mo and she will show him a good time

----------


## lilacangel

hes ok! not as nice as dennis! i miss him!!

----------


## Bree

yeah hes still not as nice as dennis or jake for that matter  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

He seems like a nice doctor, and a bit more professional than some of the other ones we've had. He doesn't let people rattle on about their problems. Honey didn't seem to realise that doctors aren't councillors. 

I liked how they had Honey and Little Mo at the surgery together. Both of them talking about Billy, but the doctor didn't realise. I think him and Little Mo would make a nice couple, he seems like a lovely man.

----------


## JustJodi

> i read somewhere that the doctor gets together with dawn. not sure if its true!


if this is a rumor or a spoiler post that info there

----------


## Kim

It looks like a rumour. Lilcangel, welcome to the boards. This is the spoiler section, that should be in the rumour mill. Just thought I'd tell you so you know next time.

----------

